# Ribena



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wanted to know is ribena really only a hypo treatment regarding diabetes? rather then a drink i can have regular, im not a regular drinker of it at all but i had the light variety with my tea tonight and subsequently have have done nothing but go up and down the stairs to the throne.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

I have ribena light Steffie, usually when I have the sniffles or when I'm fed up of tea. I don't think it has much sugar in and doesn't seem to affect me. Might be some other reason and a coincidence, unless it just doesn't agree with you! You'll have to try it again and see if you get the same problem.

p.s. do you mean the stuff you dilute or the ready made drink? I have the stuff you dilute


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I have ribena light Steffie, usually when I have the sniffles or when I'm fed up of tea. I don't think it has much sugar in and doesn't seem to affect me. Might be some other reason and a coincidence, unless it just doesn't agree with you! You'll have to try it again and see if you get the same problem.
> 
> p.s. do you mean the stuff you dilute or the ready made drink? I have the stuff you dilute



Alan the ready made stuff in the 500ml bottle...Always seems whenever I turn my back on water i end up on the toilet  (think theres a lesson there)


----------



## shiv (Jan 5, 2011)

The light stuff should be okay 

I've heard of using 'neat' Ribena as a hypo treatment, think it would taste a bit gross though! I learnt a couple of days ago the reason it's better to use lucozade/coke as a hypo treatment, as opposed to fruit juice specifically, is because fruit juice is a fructose cell and a glucose cell combined (wow can you tell I'm a science boff...do I mean molecule?) so the body has to break down the fructose to use the glucose...so it's quicker to use something pure glucose like lucozade.


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 5, 2011)

i remember having ribena when i was very ill once and couldn't eat anything so was forced to drink ribena, now i hate it!
but anyway. ribena light should be cool as shiv said.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2011)

Check the label. The Light Variety I think has lots of artificial sweetners in it, which don't always agree with everyone. They make my sister in law very ill and it took ages to work out it was artificial sweetners doing it.

As a kid regulat ribena always made me ill, and if there was anything I didn't want to do at school I'd have a sneaky glass or two of the stuff till my mum rumbled me!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheers guys, if i have another bottle today and do as Northey suggested then i can know for sure it was the ribena and not the salmon i had for tea which can sometimes make me feel dodgy.x


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah ive found th same, the stuff you dilute yourself doesnt affect my sugars but the ready made stuff makes my sugars higher.


----------

